# Soft Material for Vise Jaws



## smata67 (Feb 24, 2009)

I've seen lead used to wrap the jaws of vises. Any idea where that can be had? Or something else that would accomplish the same thing? Looking to hold threaded pipe without crushing threads.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I just use scrap pine


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

You could also screw a fitting onto the pipe and clamp fitting in vise.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I just made a pair of simple wooden blocks. Took me all of 5 minutes.
johnep


----------



## smata67 (Feb 24, 2009)

Wood blocks look the ticket...


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

When I was in the Navy we used lead all the time for holding metal objects in a vise. However, if I were going to use the vise for both metal and wood I would use wood and not lead.
Tom


----------



## smata67 (Feb 24, 2009)

Do you guys just slip some stock in there when you need it or have you made up some little jig?


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

What happened to me is that the vice was one I picked up and the jaws were missing, so I made wooden ones and fitted those. Had on several years now and the replacement steel ones still on my garage shelf to be fitted one day.
johnep


----------



## greg falone (May 29, 2010)

some harder balsa works well. or you could jam two nuts together on the pipe, and clamp the nuts...


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I assume that you are using a machinist vise.

They used to make magnetic pads that you would just insert into the jaws of the vise. I have a couple of pair. I haven't looked for these in a long time so do not know if they are still available.

These pads were basically just plastic with a magnet glued to them.
See here.Amazon.com: 6" Soft Jaws Magnetic Vise Pads: Home Improvement

George


----------



## Zion212 (May 31, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> I assume that you are using a machinist vise.
> 
> They used to make magnetic pads that you would just insert into the jaws of the vise. I have a couple of pair. I haven't looked for these in a long time so do not know if they are still available.
> 
> ...


I have those same pads and never have a problem. I definitely recommend them.


----------



## georgewoodie (Oct 20, 2009)

I use two pieces of oak each the shape of the vice jaws and each containing two small earth magnets to stick to the vice. They work quite well. This is for my metal working vice.

On my woodworking vice I have two pieces of 1/2 inch Baltic birch fitted with two dowels each that slip into appropriate holes in the vice faces. These extra pieces of Baltic birch have cork surface glued to them so they are easy on finer wood projects.

Woodie


----------



## jimc48 (Sep 12, 2007)

A couple of thick pieces of leather, glued together, work nicely.

Jim


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

quarter inch Hardboard to line the vise jaws


----------



## 1SOW (Apr 21, 2010)

For my metal working vise: I shaped some aluminum pieces to fit the front and rear steel jaws.

I also use scrap leather and wood as needed.

If you need lead, you could make/shape a small mold (out of wood would work) and melt scrap lead to fill the mold. Drill the jaw screw holes with a s l o w bit and you should be good-to-go.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> I assume that you are using a machinist vise.
> 
> They used to make magnetic pads that you would just insert into the jaws of the vise. I have a couple of pair.


Within the last year or two I got a pair at either Harbor Freight or Woodcraft, I can't remember which.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

What else works good is the magnetic sheeting. Like the stuff that some business cards have as backing for your refrigerator collection. It cuts with a scissors. Just apply whatever wood shaped like the jaw.


----------



## Scribbler (Dec 5, 2010)

*Lead is a no no!*

In days of old lead was used in everything from batteries to house paint to water pipes to sweetening wine. Then it was discovered that lead does nasty things to your body. Very nasty. :huh::huh:

If you want to hold some threaded objects in your wood faced vise use some leather or thin scrap (1/4" or thereabouts) to protect the faces and the object being held and still hold it securely. :thumbsup:

But please, don't use lead, especially if there are children in the home. It clings to your hands after handling and you can spread it around the house just by opening doors, turning water faucets, etc. :thumbdown:


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

Scribbler said:


> In days of old lead was used in everything from batteries to house paint to water pipes to sweetening wine. Then it was discovered that lead does nasty things to your body. Very nasty. :huh::huh:
> 
> If you want to hold some threaded objects in your wood faced vise use some leather or thin scrap (1/4" or thereabouts) to protect the faces and the object being held and still hold it securely. :thumbsup:
> 
> But please, don't use lead, especially if there are children in the home. It clings to your hands after handling and you can spread it around the house just by opening doors, turning water faucets, etc. :thumbdown:


+ 1 on this, just use a soft wood


----------

